# Illinois plumbing code



## 1977plumber (Sep 18, 2017)

Can someone explain how to read table K in appendix A please. Thanks


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

This link will help you http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

1977plumber said:


> Can someone explain how to read table K in appendix A please. Thanks



This will get you more help. >>>>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## DDial (Dec 4, 2017)

1977plumber said:


> Can someone explain how to read table K in appendix A please. Thanks


When reading this, I generally already know what size the waste pipe is, so I ignore that. I'm more concerned with DFU's, size of vent, and length. The question I ask myself is usually in this order (ignoring column 1)

How many feet of vent can I run of (X)" PVC with (Y) # of DFU's connected?

Example:

How many feet of vent can I run of 2" PVC with 16 DFU's conncected? Answer is 150'.

Now...of that 150', how much of that can be run horizontally? Answer is 20% of the overall developed length. 
Meaning, if the overall developed length is 150', the most I can run horizontally is 30 feet. 
Anything over 30' horizontally and the pipe would have to be increased to 3".

I hope this makes sense and helps.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------

